# One more Texas fish babe needs votes



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey 2 coolers my daughter Crystal could use your votes. Thanks Fish-On


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Uh oh...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=457557
I'll vote for either 1 every other day.....deal?


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Texas Ladys.*

Deal.


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/november-2012/crystal/131682

Here is the link and thanks for your help!


----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

She was at 35 when I voted this morning.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

45. Thats puts her in a solid second place. We need to coordinate these so our 2cool girls run one at a time.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

She is at 53 this morning. Keep the votes coming.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the votes for Crystal, keep them coming.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

She is at 72 now.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*The teacher nees more votes*

Crystal could really use you help with votes just over a 100 and way behind lets make it a close race guys and girls.Thanks for any help


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

110


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

115


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Texas ladys*

Moving on up


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

done


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

147


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Votes*

Need to get all them friends on the ball.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Need some more votes*

Thanks for all the surport for crystal.


----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

#176. Shes 32 behind first. Closing the gap but keep em coming.:brew2:


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Votes*

26 behind not bad keep up all the good work. Thanks everyone


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Votes*

Get everyone you know to start voting for Crystal its getting really close now. AND THANKS TO EVERYONE THATS TAKING THE TIME TO VOTE. Doug


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Looking good*

208 to 216 going to be a long day.


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

215 to 222....now we have a race!

Lets make it interesting.....:shamrock:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

6 point margin!!!!


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Lets make it happen*

50 behind last week to 6 behind today. THANKS FOR ALL THE TIME EVERYONE IS TAKING TO HELP GET HERE.


----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

#224 today. shes 14 behind.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Its getting really close*

Looks like it a race to the finish crystal 233 jamie 241 them texas girls are bad to the bone.


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Done..Good luck


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*vote*

Thank you for the votes


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Cool*

242 :biggrin:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Up_date*

Jamie 251 the teacher crystal 272


----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

#278 for first place :biggrin:. She has first place by 22 votes. keep em coming.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! :wink:


Thanks for the bump!!!:doowapsta


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I voted for Misty.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Keep up the good work*

VOTE EVERYDAY:an4: FOR CRYSTAL SHE SAID OMG WHEN I TOLD HER SHE HAD THE MOST VOTES


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Done again


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Todays update*

WE NEED TO VOTE EVERYDAY THE SCORE IS REALLY CLOSE WITH JAMIE AT 294 AND CRYSTAL AT 308 TEXAS GIRLS WHAT CAN I SAY

*It ain't over till the fat lady sings*


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*none*

Thanks for the surport.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

316


----------



## Downandout (Dec 24, 2004)

338 to 326, GO Crystal!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Crystal today :texasflag


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

Crystal needs a little Christmas Spirit!! Lets see some more votes...


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

379 to 367....close race!:help:


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Got to love it*

LOOKS LIKE IT CRYSTAL 390 and JAMIE 377 ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*4 something*

I already forgot, but leadin


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*More vote needed*

Looks like Crystal 427 Jamie 414 Crystal needs your votes come on 2coolers lets show her what you can really do.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Merry Christmas 2coolers*

*Hope everyone has a* *Merry Christmas from My time.*


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

*Saint Rik*

Just wanted to thank everyone for your votes...and add a special thanks to Saint Rik for providing the numbers these fish were caught on....Everyone should buy the last book!!!! I can only imagine the new numbers and hot spots.

What an amazing guy!!


----------



## daddytaughtme (Dec 4, 2009)

I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to all of you who have taken the time to vote for me! It really means a lot!! Keep them coming please!


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*That's my girl*

*got to love her. Dad*


----------



## Downandout (Dec 24, 2004)

Congrats on your first post " Daddytaughtme", thats an awesome picture and a great fish! I sincerely hope you win, we're all tryin to do our part. Your father is one hell of a good man! "My Time" has done a lot of nice things to help a lot of people. You should be proud. Best wishes and a very happy new year.


----------



## daddytaughtme (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks downandout! Yes, he is a very good man. I've never seen him turn someone down who needs help. I'm a lucky girl!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

494, wow!!! Gonna hit 500:doowapsta


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*what a 502*


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm on the fence so I have been voting for both 2 cool girls :wink::biggrin:


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

My Time said:


>


Would love to have one of these in a small boat. That's the Ram jet, right?


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*4 more days*

*THANKS FOR ALL THE VOTES FOR CRYSTAL LOOKS LIKE ITS PAYING OFF.*

* KEEP EM COMING:headknock*


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

532.....keep voting!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Voted number 486 yesterday.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

543


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

571


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Its looking good*

*man looks like crystal 574 jamie 537 *
*lets keep em coming and thank you.*


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

575....keep up the good work!!

Only a few days left....vote, vote, vote.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

voted again for Crystal yesterday


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

It appears that Texas will be a lock up for every month in the future now that 2coolers are behind the voting. Both Crystal and Jamie have more than 500 votes. 

Thanks to all 2coolers who have supported our women.

Mike


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Just two more days to vote*

Thanks again for all the votes for crystal the little teacher from texas. Looks like crystal 667 jamie 600 two more days so get them votes in. My time


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Crystal's got my vote


----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

Just got back from the lease and logged on to vote. All i can say is WOW :dance:
Crystal=683 
Jaime=608

Thanks all 2coolers for the support for my cousin and keep em coming.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

At nearly 100 ahead on the last day of voting


----------



## daddytaughtme (Dec 4, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Well, they haven't posted the results yet, but even before they do I want to say thank you to everyone who voted for me! It means a lot to me to have your support. I've been fishing with my dad since I was a little girl, so I know it means a lot to him too. And I want to give a special thanks to my dad and brother for coming on here so often and asking for you guys to vote. Y'all are the best! Happy New Year everyone!
Crystal


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Happy new year*

*you have got to lover her.*


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats. 
Daddy please take me fishing also??LOL 
Good Job Doug and Crystal


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

http://links.mkt3362.com/servlet/Ma...r=NzU2NDMyNzU1OAS2&j=MjEwMDQwNjA5S0&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## lines in (Dec 19, 2006)

I wanted to thank everyone who voted for my sister, I know it was a very close race and I really appreciate all your help!


----------

